# Pressure gauge/opv for Classic



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi I recently bought the pressure gauge and the accompanying connector to do the opv mod on my classic which I successfully managed (if I can, anyone can). So I am offering it to anyone who wants to do the mod. I'll send it on to the first person then they can send it on etc.


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes please. My Name is in the other thread but quite a way down.

1. Matthew2456


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

send me a pm with name and address and i'll get it sent on to you.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, I'd really like to try the classic mod too if you're happy for me to?

Thanks

John


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Once I send it to Matthew he can send it on to you...think that's how it works best.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

If anyone is local to Warrington they're welcome to pick up and borrow a valve and bush from me to do this mod.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks GCGlasgow


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Matthew, I sent the pressure gauge today, once you have finished with it can you send it on to John

John you'll need to pm your address to Matthew.


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> Thanks GCGlasgow


Hi John

if possible could I take up this kind Pay-it-forward offer.

I can PM my address and will gladly post it on to anyone else who would like it.


----------



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sean63,

I'd like it after you and will happily pay it forward after.


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

John, can you send me your address please.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Matthew I take you got the pressure gauge ok, are you sending it on to John now?


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

OK Guys,

Think I'd like to join the queue next!









Cheers

w


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Would love to join after wilse


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Any chance I can be added to list please, thanks


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Wouldn't mind being added also, as the other list I was on seems to have ground to a halt http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16870-Pressure-gauge-for-opv-mod-available/page12


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi put a list together, can you add if you want on list and let people know when it's getting passed on. Thanks

1.Johnbudding

2 Sean 63

3 Condor 87

4 Wilse

5 TomburtonArt

6 SK8-bizarre

7 Rapha


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

Received and used, thank you very much!

Just need Johns address to send it on...?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Matthew, maybe you need to pass on to the next person if John hasn't given you his address yet.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, i'll take my name off this list, i'm on Jeebsy's now.

1.Johnbudding

2 Sean 63

3 Condor 87

4 Wilse

5 SK8-bizarre

6 Rapha


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Matthew,

I sent my address over last week. Did you receive it?

Thanks


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm now hoping, Sean and Condor are dropping out! hahaha


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

This doesn't seem to be moving...can whoever has it confirm where it is and who is getting it next.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I believe that I'm waiting for it from Matthew.


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry, will get this out tomorrow.

Matthew


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Matthew!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Matthew, I seem to have come up trumps, please miss me out and pass it on to the next in line, Sean 63. Thanks

2 Sean 63

3 Condor 87

4 Wilse

5 SK8-bizarre

6 Rapha


----------



## matthew2456 (Jan 4, 2015)

Already sent out to yourself John, sorry!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

No worries - will forward it on to Sean 63!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just wondering where this is now?


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello - I sent it on to Sean 63 last week. Did you receive it Sean?


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Guys, scratch me off the list.

Have sourced another one.

Cheers


----------



## Dark Side (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd like to get on the list after Rapha please.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Could I get on the list as well please?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just wondering where this is now....doesn't seem to be moving.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks like Sean hasn't actually logged in the site for a couple of weeks, I sent him a PM hopefully he'll get an email notification and be able to let us know how it's going.


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> Hello - I sent it on to Sean 63 last week. Did you receive it Sean?


Hi

I have received it but been away from home. I have just set up the machine yesterday and re-tested today and it is spot on 9 bar now.

Many thanks.

Can someone let me know who is the next person in the chain and I will send it on.

cheers

Sean


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

I found the list and will PM Condor87 and send it on.

cheers


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Rock on homey









Current list:

Condor 87

Wilse

SK8-bizarre

Rapha

Dark Side


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

looks like its sorted and on its way, can anyone who gets it post on here so everyone knows when to expect it. thanks


----------



## Dark Side (Mar 2, 2015)

This seems to have stalled again, please can someone confirm its whereabouts?


----------



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's with me, little hold up as I've been busy since getting it a week or two ago, apologies for that. Have PM'd Wilse for forwarding address.


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Take me off the list for this one please, I ought to be getting one from one of the other threads.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Had a PM off Condor 87 today asking for address so I'll be next will post up here when arrives etc

SK8-bizarre

Rapha

Dark Side


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Got it! Just run a few tests....

Rapha next will try to get off before weekend if you pm me your address.

GC, thank you, is there a charity or forum donation to be made?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I hadn't started it with any donation in mind, but a couple of pounds to the forum would be appreciated.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok mate will chuck a couple of quid to forum, wouldn't have been doing mod (or not as it happens now, see updated thread) without the forum and your kind offer.

Was cool to try though and see results!

Edit: donation made bud


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right just chucked it in the post to Darkside as still no response from Rapha. Should be with you by the end of the week Darkside.

Thanks again to GCglasgow!

Leaves list with only Rapha on unless other people hop on.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, not been on for a while. Darkside, could you message me when you've finished with it. Thanks


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hi Rapha, have you gotten the pressure gauge and PF handle yet?

I'd like to be next please.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'd like to be after ShaunChris if possible, thanks!


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys, taking myself off this list as I am getting the pressure gauge from the other thread. =)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Who has this now? try and keep it moving please.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Looks like it should be with DarkSide?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I posted out to Darkside same time I dropped some beans in post to someone else doing a straight swap. Beans deffo got to the destination but dark ain't been on here a few weeks.


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

..


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

ShaunChris said:


> Hi Rapha, have you gotten the pressure gauge and PF handle yet?
> 
> I'd like to be next please.
> 
> ...


nope not here, no message received from Darkside


----------



## SallyWilliams (May 19, 2015)

Wow. I would have wanted this but it's way too far from my area. Well, it's in the hands of someone who deserves it anyway.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

SallyWilliams said:


> Wow. I would have wanted this but it's way too far from my area. Well, it's in the hands of someone who deserves it anyway.


Que? This is a Pay it Forward. Someone gets it and uses it, then passes it to the next person. Doesn't matter where you are located within the UK.

On the subject of the gauge itself though DarkSide hasn't been on the board in 3 weeks...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Rapha

Risky

And Sally Williams if you want on the list

Then can it be posted back to me, just bought another classic.

Will pm Darkside to see if he has it.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

You can take me off this list. I'm getting one from the new thead. This one seems to have well and truly stalled.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to borrow the pressure gauge please, can I be placed on the list please?


----------

